# Problème scanner - numérisation partielle de document



## [Mac]Yann (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis équipé d'un MacBook Pro avec OS X Lion et j'ai un problème pour scanner mes documents avec mon imprimante 4 en 1 Brother MFC-9120 CN.

Lorsque je lance un scan via l'utilitaire "Imprimante et scanner" fourni avec OS X Lion, ce logiciel sélectionne une ou plusieurs parties du document en fonction des cadres, logos, etc présents sur ce document et fractionne la numérisation en plusieurs fichiers sans numériser la totalité du document dans un seul fichier. J'ai bien coché la case "Combiné en un seul document", mais rien n'y fait; cette option n'est peut-être destinée que pour combiner plusieurs feuilles numérisées.

J'utilise donc le logiciel de numérisation fourni avec l'imprimante (Presto! Page Manager 7), le document est bien numérisé en totalité, mais celui-ci plante régulièrement ce qui m'oblige à le supprimer et le réinstaller.

Avez-vous une idée d'où pourrait venir ce problème de numérisation partielle ?

Merci


----------



## difqonapple (13 Juin 2012)

Lu, Il faut empêcher ton scanner de te mettre les cadres. Je ne saurais pas être bcp plus précis car ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus scanné une feuille mais je pense que c'est parce que tu as cliqué sur "afficher les détails" ou "options"... J'avais la meme chose que toi avec une epson. Il faut rester dans le plus basiques car autrement tu vas te retrouver avec ta feuille en morceaux.

En tout cas, quand ton gestionnaire s'ouvre essaye de ne pas affiché les détails ou tu vois les cadres. Alors il te scannera les cadres.

Si tu n'y arrives pas, j'irai rebrancher mon mac 

D.


----------



## [Mac]Yann (19 Juin 2012)

Je reviens aux nouvelles, excuse-moi, je n'ai pas eu accès à internet durant quelques jours.

J'ai suivi tes conseils en allant au plus simple j'ai donc fait "masquer les détails", et en effet, cette fois-ci tout le document est numérisé. Cependant, la gestion de la couleur n'apparaît plus et je ne peux pas choisir de numériser en noir et blanc, ce qui n'est pas grave en soit, mais le fichier couleur est plus lourd.

En retournant dans le mode où les détails sont affichés, j'ai touché à quelques options, et en cochant taille personnalisée avec le format A4, tout le document est numérisé; après ça, j'ai décoché la taille personnalisé, et j'ai changé la résolution passant de 300PPP à 400PP, tout le document a également été numérisé. Je suis revenu en 300PPP et ... document numérisé en totalité.

Donc, on va dire que mon problème est résolu, mais avec quelques incompréhensions :rateau:

Merci


----------



## difqonapple (19 Juin 2012)

Tant mieux alors


----------



## Midship (31 Août 2012)

j'ai trouvé 
il faut cocher taille personnalisée et la dans selection automatique il faut cocher désactiver au lieu d'éléments séparés :rateau:
puis revenir en A4


----------



## [Mac]Yann (31 Août 2012)

Bon ... je ne suis pas donc le seul à avoir eu ce genre de problème alors ! 

En espérant que ça puisse aider les prochaines personnes confrontées à ce pépin


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Août 2012)

Certains (beaucoup ?) scanners ont des problèmes avec la détection automatique des documents ! (et surtout sur les multifonctions (?).)
Du coup, il vaut mieux imposer le format (A4, A5,....) et là, il n'y a plus de problèmes.
Si tu scannes des documents bureautique, 150 ppp sont suffisant pour du N&B et 200 ppp pour de la couleur.


----------



## [Mac]Yann (1 Septembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Certains (beaucoup ?) scanners ont des problèmes avec la détection automatique des documents ! (et surtout sur les multifonctions (?).)
> Du coup, il vaut mieux imposer le format (A4, A5,....) et là, il n'y a plus de problèmes.
> Si tu scannes des documents bureautique, 150 ppp sont suffisant pour du N&B et 200 ppp pour de la couleur.



En effet pepeye ! je n'avais pas changé la résolution depuis, mais 150 ppp pour mes documents que je scanne en N&B convient parfaitement ! 

Merci de me l'avoir rappelé


----------

